# Error message with ImageMixer 3 SE Ver 3.1



## Yatta (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello,

I have recently purchased a Canon VIXIA HG20 HD Camcorder and I am trying to install the CD for the ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.3.1 on my computer, which is using Micrsoft Vista Home Premium. 
Everytime I insert the CD and it starts to install, it stops just at the point of entering the Certification code, whcih appears for a few seconds then disappears. 
It then displays a message - Error: Access is denied.

Please advise.


----------



## Saz (Nov 17, 2009)

Call the free phone number on the back of the manual and they'll give you the certification code over the phone! x


----------

